# IWB for Slim 709



## rossfox (Apr 1, 2010)

Any suggestions for a good IWB holster for the Slim 709. Galco makes a great IWB Pop Up for the Ruger LCP, and it looks like that design would be perfect for the Slim. I contacted Galco and they have no plans on making that holster for the Slim. Any suggestions. Ross


----------



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

Kholster works great for this weapon. My wife has a 709 and she carries in a Kholster that we modified with a combat cut. Right now you can get a Kholster shipped for $39.00.

Marty


----------



## rossfox (Apr 1, 2010)

*IWB Holster*

Thanks Marty, I will check it out. Ross


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Comfort Carry makes a very nice holster for the 709 also.

just click the name and go from there

I wear one every day and am 100% satisfied with it

RCG


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

my dad has a Don Hume IWB that's made for a glock 26 it works and fits fine and was only $30.00


----------

